# Ecran Ipod nano 6G cassé



## Koubiii (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai fait tombé mon Ipod nano ce matin sur du bitume. Par chance, il fonctionne toujours très bien mais l'écran a pris un sacré coup comme vous pouvez le voir sur les photos d'en dessous. Je voudrais donc le remplacer par un neuf mais en faisant quelques recherches, j'ai vu qu'il se vendait 2 "types" d'écran, l'un avec l'écran LCD sans le digitizer (comme ici : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ECRAN-LCD-Repara...DAs_Autres&hash=item3366e15444#ht_2851wt_1031) ou l'écran LCD avec le digitizer et tactile Assemblé (comme ici: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ECRAN-LCD-TACTIL...LecteurMP3&hash=item4aac1e11bb#ht_2838wt_1031)

J'aurai voulu savoir quel écran il fallait que je prenne? Qu'est ce que ce "digitizer" qu'il y a dans le deuxième?

Merci d'avance,

KOubiii


----------



## tzirnheld (26 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

   Je suis dans le même cas que toi! ce matin je sort mon ipod de ma poche le tiens et boume.. sur la bitume! "HA ça va c'est que deuxième fois qu'il fait une grave chute.." il a un ans et une semaine 

Bref je le récupère et le retourne, il est complètement fissuré de partout, pauvre écran. Bref j'ai regarder les prix ect.. Bref il marche bien.

 Mais ma question est est-ce que c'est utile de le changé vu le pris, ou bien on peut faire avec.

  Et la différence que Koubiii fait apparaitre m'intrigue aussi. :confuses:

Merci 

  Théo.


----------



## GdX (24 Août 2012)

j'ai un peu fais des recherche parce que  moi aussi j'ai l'écran casser  , est un écran digitizer est sen étre sur de se que j'ai compris il existe différent type de tactile et digitizer est l'un des différent type de tactile


----------

